
Getty's Multicultural Internship Program changing the face of arts leadership - endswapper
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/miranda/la-et-cam-getty-multicultural-internship-20170715-story.html
======
DarkKomunalec
"In a county like Los Angeles, where roughly half the population is Latino,
14% is Asian and nearly 9% is black, stats such as those would translate to
cultural leadership that in no way represents the ethnic or racial reality on
the ground."

So whites are at most ~27% of the L.A. population? Even within the US, there
are fewer and fewer places where whites are the majority.

Edit: I was curious, so I checked wikipedia, which says L.A. was 86.3% percent
white in 1940, and 28.7% in 2010 - a huge change in a single lifetime. Imagine
in how many other places in the West whites might become minority in another
70 years.

~~~
steanne
[https://demographics.virginia.edu/DotMap/index.html](https://demographics.virginia.edu/DotMap/index.html)

------
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

